# I've Got Crabs!



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I have an large Quarter sized body Emerald Crab, 5 Blue Legged Hermits and a beautiful Pom Pom Crab in my Reef. What's in yours?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

lol, what's with the crabs posts lately? :lol:

well it's not a crab, but i have a coral banded shrimp in my reef tank. Downstairs in my fish only salt tank (all wild caught fish....i mean fish that i caught) i think i have a tiny rock crab hiding away in there....although the puffers may have gotten him.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I have mostly red tipped hermits, but a few red reef hermits too... all of them good manared and usually don't steal snail shells.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I have a few fiddlers but they are brackish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

oh and porcelin crabs too


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

LOL Love the subject heading....LOL


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

You should post us some pics when you have time!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

this is actually an unknown species, probably a common hermit crab, that I picked up somewhere. Probably will get to be a fish eater when its older, but for now, its an awesome inhabitant.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

BTW Reef, congrats! Have you shared with the wife yet?


**told, sorry type


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> BTW Reef, congrats! Have you shared with the wife yet?
> 
> 
> **told, sorry type


As a matter of fact, I have shared with her! She now has crabs too! I gave her 3 blue legged so far and plan to give her more soon!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

heheh, I gave my gf a crab, soon to be more!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LMAO - you all are cracking me up! 

great pics BTW!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

lmao!!! this is a great thread.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im gonna be sick, crotch crickets are no laughing matter.... just kiddin. heres a topic related joke,
whats worse than lobsters on your piano?


crabs on your organ.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> whats worse than lobsters on your piano?
> 
> 
> crabs on your organ.


:chair:  :chair:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

oh cmon, thats great, dont lie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

LMAO! a little inappropriate level, but it's kinda funny.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Mpro, that scratch on the aquarium glass looks ghastly.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> lol, what's with the crabs posts lately? :lol:
> 
> well it's not a crab, but i have a coral banded shrimp in my reef tank. Downstairs in my fish only salt tank (all wild caught fish....i mean fish that i caught) i think i have a tiny rock crab hiding away in there....although the puffers may have gotten him.


How did you catch your fish and transport them back to your aquarium at home? Is it hard to do, and do you need a license or something to do that?


----------



## rayzerray (Jan 18, 2008)

no crabs but i have a lobster that came in on the rock


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Look at the date of this thread....its two years old. Don't bring back outdated and dead threads.


----------

